# Fray-check for burlap- thinking mod podge



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm cutting wide burlap ribbon into credit card sized pieces to use as earring display cards.  The long sides are factory bound, but the short sides are going to fray if I don't do something.  I was thinking of using mod podge on those edges?  Thoughts?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 22, 2017)

Since burlap is not that expensive, why not just try it and see? Also, what about iron-on hem tape? I do not sew, though, so I am grasping at straws....


----------



## BattleGnome (Feb 22, 2017)

Are you glueing the burlap to cardboard or something to stiffen it or are you just using the burlap alone? In my experience there are different firmness levels to burlap and I want the right image in my head (though I'm no fabric expert by any means).

I'd imagine midge lodge or glue would work, if your using a cardboard support then whatever adhesive you might be using should work. If you're up for sewing, a zigzag stitch along the last weft thread (think that's the right word) should give a different look with no fancy skills needed. Run the pieces through a machine in a row so it looks like bunting then cut the pieces apart.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 22, 2017)

I would run a straight line of stitching around the non-salvage edges. This way the burlap will fray up to the stitching and look very natural. If you want them stiffened modge podge would work, or using fray check just on the very edge will stop fraying but will stiffen the edge and show a little. The long edges are the selvage if this is burlap purchased by the yard. By stitching around all four sides it will look more natural but that is a personal choice


----------



## earlene (Feb 23, 2017)

I have used hot glue gun to seal the edges of burlap when I fold it over and it works extremely well.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 23, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Are you glueing the burlap to cardboard or something to stiffen it or are you just using the burlap alone? In my experience there are different firmness levels to burlap and I want the right image in my head (though I'm no fabric expert by any means).
> 
> I'd imagine midge lodge or glue would work, if your using a cardboard support then whatever adhesive you might be using should work. If you're up for sewing, a zigzag stitch along the last weft thread (think that's the right word) should give a different look with no fancy skills needed. Run the pieces through a machine in a row so it looks like bunting then cut the pieces apart.




The burlap ribbon is heavily, heavily starched. It holds its shape on its own without wrinkles .  (For now- i imagine over time they will go limp).  The weave is more open than I'd like, but as long as I baby them a little (use a pin for each earring so the pin rather than the fabric is the real support, etc), they should look fantastic and hold up well. 

No sewing for me.  I'm too lazy, the project is unworthy of that kind of time, and I'm not even sure I still own a sewing machine. 

Worst cast scenario I know I can buy liquid seam stuff- it's just that it's expensive, I don't happen to have it on hand, and that stuff smells suspiciously like Elmer's glue. Since Mod Podge also smells suspiciously like Elmer's, and it's cheap, and I have a ton on hand- kinda hoping that'd work.  Hmmmm....  wonder about going over the whole thing with Mod Podge to stiffen it even more....  (thinking "out loud" now....)


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 23, 2017)

Meant to include a picture.

. 

You can see the roll of ribbon and you can see how stiff the cut piece is.  If I Mod Podge the edge (or maybe the whole thing), do you all think the waxy side of freezer paper would work to let it dry without sticking?


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 23, 2017)

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> Meant to include a picture.View attachment 23822
> .
> 
> You can see the roll of ribbon and you can see how stiff the cut piece is.  If I Mod Podge the edge (or maybe the whole thing), do you all think the waxy side of freezer paper would work to let it dry without sticking?


No sewing, I would go with the modge podge if you have it. Fray Check is a clear product but will still show on the edges, and is also expensive. Aleene's has a Clear Gel Tacky Glue which works okay. When you burlap become limp you can diltue white glue with distilled water and soak the pieces in it. Takes a little testing to see what stiffness you like. Cheaper than modge podge . Even simple syrup works


----------

